# *How much weight is to much for my 2500HD**



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

My truck is a 1997 GMC Sierra; 5.7 liter, regular cab, 8 ft. dump bed, 8600 GVWR. Also, my 8'6" MVP is normally on the front. I loaded her up with a skid of salt (2,450 lbs) and she was squatting pretty bad. The stoppers were approximately 4 inches from touching. My tires are newer Goodyear's and are 245/75/16 E-rated. Does it look scarier then it is, or should I not load so much? My route forces me to carry it around for a couple of hours till it's gone and I'm ready for more salt. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like the truck is close to being at its max if not over.
Truck Curb weight is just under 5200lbs
Plow is around 800lbs, salt 2450lbs, skid is 50lbs
8ft dump bed ?? lbs
Your weight + tools,gas etc


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd make double sure your tires are at 8o PSI all the way around and drive slow.You're OK I believe from what you've told us,but just be careful--you're in that gray area.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A set of airbags will make all the difference. Couple hundred bucks well spent.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought the HD's started at 9200 #'s GVWR ?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Your truck is over weight.my 04 2500hd weighs over 10500 with xls plow,aluminum dump insert and 2500 of bulk in the back. More if I get a larger load. I have timbrens up front and airbags on the back and she is level and handles it fine. Your truck will handle the weight and just looks worse then it appears.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

REAPER;1179494 said:


> I thought the HD's started at 9200 #'s GVWR ?


Back in 97 it was 8600 lbs.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tuney443;1179606 said:


> Back in 97 it was 8600 lbs.


That's odd. Last year I sold my 1988 GMC 2500, basic 6 lug wheels not HD. But the GVW door sticker said 8600 lbs.

Being in Illinois anyway tho unless the plate is upgraded to a D truck plate it is limited to 8,000# by having the B plate.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.autobuyguide.com/1997/12-aut/gmc/k2500/specifications/index.html

-Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (3,901 kg)(8600lbs)
curb weight (2,582 kg) (5692lbs),

According to the design specs for this truck it is illegal & being overloaded. 
Yes you can put air bags and timbrens on it but according to the name plate it still can only carry a toatl weight of 8600lbs


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

swtiih;1179695 said:


> http://www.autobuyguide.com/1997/12-aut/gmc/k2500/specifications/index.html
> 
> -Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (3,901 kg)(8600lbs)
> curb weight (2,582 kg) (5692lbs),
> ...


Who says it is illegal?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

cretebaby;1179702 said:


> Who says it is illegal?


Law enforcement (local or state police) they will go by what the plate inside the door shows GVWR 8600lbs


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

airbags will make a huge difference. i have a set of air lift in my truck


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

swtiih;1179723 said:


> Law enforcement (local or state police) they will go by what the plate inside the door shows GVWR 8600lbs


Technically you are correct but regular non-gestapo police don't carry scales to enforce this but even though blk bzt is hovering around the magical 10k lb.GVW for DOT[gestapo cops] enforcement,it is highly unlikely he will be in their radar.My best advise to you blk bzt is to make sure your truck isn't squatting at all so get some airbags and crank up your bars some.You also have in your favor that DOT boys are fair weathered species---they usually will appear when the sun is shining.


----------



## BLK BZT (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll lighten the load to be safe for now, but if I have to make her squat, I'm normally running with my brother who's a cop, so maybe he can help me out if I get stopped.  I wasn't trying to rap, really!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Load half the salt and go back more often. It sucks but it also won't get you in trouble.
Is there anyway to store the salt on site?


----------

